# New Title Announced: Malediction



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Black Library have really started sneaking titles onto their Coming Soon lists. I was browsing earlier and found this, a new 40k project priced at £10, suggesting an audiobook, titled _Malediction_. But its the author that interests me. A C Z Dunn will be writing this new offering, but is this the Christian Dunn that all Black Library fans know of, or is it someone new with a coincidental last name.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/coming-soon/malediction.html

Either way the title peaks my interest. Looking forward to hearing what its about.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds like something daemonic... And hopefully it is actually an audio drama.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

CZ Dunn is Christian. He goes by that title online. for instance: the Black Library Bolthole forum, he can be found as CZ Dunn.

CP


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Is this an original title or print on demand? I don't wanna sound like some kind of punk kid but if it's the latter it's most likely a waste of time.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its an original title, due in August next year.


Lord of the Night


----------

